# borrar solo la 2 linea de lcd 2*16



## shinseiky (Feb 3, 2010)

buenas mi pregunta es si se puede borrar solo la 2 linea de lcd 2*16 para no modificar la primera linea necesito la rutina en asm para poder implementar en mi programa de sensor de tempreratura con lm35


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 3, 2010)

pues escribe caracter espacio empezando en la direccion 040h hasta la 04Fh con un loop de F hasta 0 o viceversa.

Hacertelo, pues es muy facil... Hay una regla del No al minimo Esfuerzo.


----------



## mecatrodatos (Feb 3, 2010)

No habia leido este argumento ?


----------



## shinseiky (Feb 4, 2010)

si cree mi rutina ,solo pensaba que habia codigos como el 01h para limpiar toda la pantalla ,pero esta vez solo para limpiar la segunda fila pero bueno creo que no hay


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 4, 2010)

Nop, solo esta la de borrar toda la pantalla, y la de posicionar el cursor al inicio, entre otras, pero no la de limpiar la segunda fila. De hecho dentro de la memoria de la pantalla no existen las lineas, solo una memoria lineal.


----------



## cristian_elect (Feb 4, 2010)

Yo lo hago imprimiendo espacios en la segunda fila ("                   ") 16 espacios.


----------

